# another pytivo push problem



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry if this was brought before but I did not find any thing about this problem
When i try to push using pytivo I get this error.
No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 341, in Push
m = mind.getMind()
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 285, in getMind
username = config.getTivoUsername()
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\config.py", line 62, in getTivoUsername
return config.get('Server', 'tivo_username')
File "C:\Python26\lib\ConfigParser.py", line 540, in get
raise NoOptionError(option, section)
NoOptionError: No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'
what am I doing wrong


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

caddyroger said:


> Sorry if this was brought before but I did not find any thing about this problem
> When i try to push using pytivo I get this error.
> No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'
> 
> ...


It means you didn't configure the tivo_username and tivo_password fields in the Server section of the pyTivo.conf file. Both values are required to log into Tivo.com and schedule the "push".

What version of the pyTivo code are you using? Recent versions should hide the Push web interface from you unless tivo_username and tivo_password are configured. So I wouldn't expect you to see that error if you're using a recent version of the code.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Rdian06 said:


> It means you didn't configure the tivo_username and tivo_password fields in the Server section of the pyTivo.conf file. Both values are required to log into Tivo.com and schedule the "push".
> 
> What version of the pyTivo code are you using? Recent versions should hide the Push web interface from you unless tivo_username and tivo_password are configured. So I wouldn't expect you to see that error if you're using a recent version of the code.


I am using wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1
When I installed pytivo it asked me my username and password. I entered the information. How do I enter the user name and password in the conf file


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

caddyroger said:


> I am using wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1
> When I installed pytivo it asked me my username and password. I entered the information. How do I enter the user name and password in the conf file


Try reading this page again carefully:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/updated-windows-installer-2009-03-21-t512.html#3957


----------



## crispychef (Jul 3, 2010)

I have same error codes, I've opened the pytivo conf file to edit it, what section and what values do I need to put in for tivo_username and tivo_password in order for push to work?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

crispychef said:


> I have same error codes, I've opened the pytivo conf file to edit it, what section and what values do I need to put in for tivo_username and tivo_password in order for push to work?


Notice the *BOLD* text saying you need to upgrade the old version of the pyTivo code inside the installer and the link to the upgrade instructions.

Then once you've upgraded, you can then add tivo_username and tivo_password to the Server section of your conf. The values being your Tivo.com account information.

If you don't upgraded, then you're going to run into a few push bugs that will make you unhappy.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

This what is what getting for the pyTivo.conf

[My Videos]
type = video
path = F:\FOR THE TIVO

[Admin]
tivo_mak = xxxxxxxxxx
type = admin
togo_path = F:\FROM THE TIVO

[handlers]
keys = console,rotfile

[Server]
port = 9032
temp = C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe

[formatter_basicform]
format = %(asctime)s %(levelname)-5s %(name)s: %(message)s

[handler_rotfile]
formatter = basicform
class = handlers.RotatingFileHandler
args = ('C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo\debug.log', 'a', 10485760, 5)

Under server it reads likes this

[Server]
port = 9032
temp = C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe

do you add this for the user id and password in the server

[Server]
port = 9032
temp = C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
tivo_username = username
passwoord - xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Please delete this thread
I have have tried the last and it would take to web page. I restored my computer back before i started pytivo. Pytivo does not work for me.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

caddyroger said:


> This what is what getting for the pyTivo.conf
> 
> [My Videos]
> type = video
> ...


After you perform the upgrade steps, you need to modify your conf file as follows.

Remove the Admin section as per the documentation on upgrading.

tivo_mak and togo_path are moved to the Server section in the new version.

temp line can be deleted as the new version doesn't use it.

Under the Server section, you use:

tivo_username = <tivo.com email address>
tivo_password = <tivo.com password>


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I finally got pytivo to take the user id and password but I have this problem. It will not push the program to the tivo. When I first hit the the send to Tivo the blue transfer light come for about 10 sec then shut off. Now what could be wrong


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

caddyroger said:


> I finally got pytivo to take the user id and password but I have this problem. It will not push the program to the tivo. When I first hit the the send to Tivo the blue transfer light come for about 10 sec then shut off. Now what could be wrong


What type of file are you trying to push?

If you're trying to push an MP4 file, the Tivo is a bit picky about what codec and specs are allowed - it's pickier than pyTivo can test for easily so you may end up trying to push a file that the Tivo will reject immediately.

Or if the file you are pushing needs to be transcoded, ffmpeg may not be able to handle it or it's tickling an ffmpeg bug causing it to crash.

Stop the pyTivo service and start it on console so you can see the debug output easily. Post it here and we'll try to troubleshoot.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

It is a the standard vedioredo file. Here is the log from the console. Sorry this is the only way i know showing the file.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> It is a the standard vedioredo file. Here is the log from the console. Sorry this is the only way i know showing the file.


From Scott's Soapbox blog: PyTivo Install Instructions:



> IF you want to be able to push .tivo files grab the special version of tivodecode in this thread http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/tivodecode-support-t831.html


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

:up: Thanks guys pytivo is finally working.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

To bad that you can not auto push the programs. You could download, take the ads out and upload the programs back with out ever touching the computer.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> To bad that you can not auto push the programs. You could download, take the ads out and upload the programs back with out ever touching the computer.


I do exactly that with kmttg+pyTivo. It'a all lights out/hands-off. I have a "housekeeping" batch file that runs a diff against what's downloaded and what's pushed, and I'll check that every once in a while, but it's been a trouble free process for awhile now!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> I do exactly that with kmttg+pyTivo. It'a all lights out/hands-off. I have a "housekeeping" batch file that runs a diff against what's downloaded and what's pushed, and I'll check that every once in a while, but it's been a trouble free process for awhile now!


Wow I did not know that. I looked at the KMTTG program and I saw the pytivo there. I did not know what it did.
Any way I manually cut the ads out, auto ad detect takes out a lot of the good programming also. Would it work if I saved the programs to the folder that I use to push the programs.
I am also scared I am not that technical. You see how long it took me to get Pytivo to work.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

After 6 hrs and posting this it believe it working I have not tried sending a program to the tivo yet


----------

